# علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2008)

** علمتني المنتديات *
أنه رُبّ أخ لك أو أخت لك لا تعرف اسمه ولا شكله! 



* علمتني المنتديات *
أن أنظر إلى مواضيع الأعضاء بعين الرضا وأن لا أتلقف السقطات وأتتبع الزلات وأن أحسن الظن ما استطعت.. 


* علمتني المنتديات *
أنني قد أقدّر الشخص وأعرف عن شخصيته الشيء الكثير لمجرد متابعتي لكتاباته وردوده..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أنه ليس كل ما يدور في ذهني أكتب عنه و لا أنقل كل ما تقع عيني عليه بل هناك ما يصلح للنشر وهناك ما لا يصلح للنشر.. فأنتبه!


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن أناقش الأفكار .. ولا أنتقد الأشخاص..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن أعطي ولا أنتظر مقابل أو ثمن.. 


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن أناقش وأحاور بجدية وأقول رأيي بصراحة ولا أتأثر بالآراء والردود.. فأنا مكلف بمهمة الإفادة مثلما أستفيد..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن جهدي ووقتي وفكري وقلمي هو من يثبت وجودي بعد توفيق الله! وليس عدد المشاركات ولا الألقاب ولا المناصب..


* علمنتي المنتديات *
أن أبدي رأيي في أي موضوع ولأي شخص و أواجه أي اختلاف في وجهات النظر بكل رحابة صدر..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن في البشر الصالح والطالح والخيّر والشرير والصغير والكبير..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أني إذا كتبت شيئا فلابد أن أتوقع أنه من الممكن أن أتلقى ردا على موضوعي أو قد يترك بدون رد.. فأهتمـ فقط فمقدار الإفادة..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أني إذا كنت حساساً من النقد والكلامـ القاسي فإن مكاني ليس هنا!!! 


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن أفهمـ ما يعنيه العضو من كلامـ قبل أن أسيئ الظن وأفسر مقصوده بمزاجي.. فالموضوع كله يتمحور حول آراء ووجهات نظر لا شيء شخصي..


* علمتني المنتديات *
أن الشخص الذي يحترمـ نفسه يجبر كل الأعضاء على احترامه..


< < وأخيرا > >


* علمتني المنتديات * 
أن أشكر الجميع لقراءتهمـ مواضيعي..


منقول لانه عجبنى*


----------



## Kiril (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميه ميه:smil12:


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

تصدقى عجبنى انا كمان
تقريبا ذوقنا واحد
ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا دونا
بجد مضوضوع حلو


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

* اية الكلام الجميل دة 
منتهى الروعة 
انا بقى اتعملت فى المنتديات انى  مش لازم اخاف لانى مش لوحدى وانا وسطكم هنا​*


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*واجمل ما فى المنتدى انى اتعرفت على قمر اسمها دونا
موضوع رائع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

* علمتني المنتديات *
ان اتعلم قبل ان اكون معلما

* علمتني المنتديات *
ان اكون حرا ولا اكون مكبلا

* علمتني المنتديات *
ان الصراحة السياسية اوقع من الصراحة الوقحة
* علمتني المنتديات *
ان احترم اراء الاخرين قبل ان اطالبهم باحترام رأى
وشكرا دونا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
لانة عجبنى بنصائحة العظيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ارووجة (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

وانا عجبني ^_^
ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي عالموضوع الجميل 
ربنا معاكي


----------



## mero_engel (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*موضوع جميل فعلا *
*ميرسي يا دونا لنقلك لينا هذا الموضوع المفيد*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا يادونا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

بجد فعلا انا اتعلمت كدة من المنتديات 
وبجد ربنا يباركك يادونا​


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

بجد موضوع جميل قوي يا دونا يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ميه ميه:smil12:



ميرررسى يا كيروووو ..ربنا يباركك .


----------



## فونتالولو (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
انتي اتعلمتي وعلمتينا 
مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الحلو ده تعيش ايدك_


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مييرررسى يا  قمرر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## مينا 188 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*(علمتنى المنتديات) حلو الموضوع وخصوصا 
أنه ليس كل ما يدور في ذهني أكتب عنه و لا أنقل كل 
ما تقع عيني عليه بل هناك ما يصلح للنشر وهناك ما 
لا يصلح للنشر.. فأنتبه . 
شكرا يا دونا على الكلام الجميل *​


----------



## my hope (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

علمتني المنتديات 
انو في كل منتدى يوجد شخص او اشخاص زي دونا بنحب نقرا مواضيعهم

علمتني المنتديات 
انه الصورة الرمزية للشخص اهم من اسمه ومن خلالها نتعرف عليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



vetaa قال:


> تصدقى عجبنى انا كمان
> تقريبا ذوقنا واحد
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههه طبعا يا حبيبتى ذوقنا واحد ..ميررررررسى يا ملاكى وربنا يباركك :new8:.


----------



## Fadie (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



> أنه ليس كل ما يدور في ذهني أكتب عنه و لا أنقل كل ما تقع عيني عليه بل هناك ما يصلح للنشر وهناك ما لا يصلح للنشر.. فأنتبه!


 
صح...موضوع جميل ميسز دونا


----------



## emy (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



> * علمتني المنتديات *
> أن الشخص الذي يحترمـ نفسه يجبر كل الأعضاء على احترامه


 
_مرسى خالص يا قمر عالموضوع_
_جميل خالص خالص_
:smil12:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> * اية الكلام الجميل دة
> منتهى الروعة
> انا بقى اتعملت فى المنتديات انى  مش لازم اخاف لانى مش لوحدى وانا وسطكم هنا​*



الله على التعليق الجميل يا جوجو :t16:........ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *واجمل ما فى المنتدى انى اتعرفت على قمر اسمها دونا
> موضوع رائع حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك*



 حبيبة قلبى :t4: انا كماااااان مبسوطه جداً انى اتعرفت عليكى .......ميررررسى يا جيجى على ذوقك وربنا يباركك يا قمررررر.


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*علمتنى المنتديات 
ان اقضى وقت تسليتى فى خدمة اللهى 
ومرسية يادونا كتير ليكى على الموضوع الرائع ده​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

ممممممم اختصرى وقولى  الطريقة الايجابية المثالية فى استخدام المنتديات

يا سلام لو تستخدم بنودها فى قوانين هذا المنتدى :t9:
هيبقى منتدى مثالى 


موضوع جميل يا دونا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> * علمتني المنتديات *
> ان اتعلم قبل ان اكون معلما
> 
> * علمتني المنتديات *
> ...



ميرررسى يا وليم ..نورت الموضوع بتعليقك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



ارووجة قال:


> وانا عجبني ^_^
> ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي عالموضوع الجميل
> ربنا معاكي



ميرررررسى يا أ رووجتى وربنا معاااكى يا قمررررررر .


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

جميل جدا يا اجمل دونا في المنتدي
 ميرسي علي نقله لينا
وربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل فعلا *
> *ميرسي يا دونا لنقلك لينا هذا الموضوع المفيد*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميررررسى يا ميروووو على مرورك وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يادونا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> بجد فعلا انا اتعلمت كدة من المنتديات
> وبجد ربنا يباركك يادونا​



ميرررسى يا مرموره يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



marmar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل قوي يا دونا يا قمر



ميررررسى يا مرموره على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> انتي اتعلمتي وعلمتينا
> مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الحلو ده تعيش ايدك_



ميرررررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *(علمتنى المنتديات) حلو الموضوع وخصوصا
> أنه ليس كل ما يدور في ذهني أكتب عنه و لا أنقل كل
> ما تقع عيني عليه بل هناك ما يصلح للنشر وهناك ما
> لا يصلح للنشر.. فأنتبه .
> شكرا يا دونا على الكلام الجميل *​



*مظبووووووووووووووط كلامك يا ميناااااا ..ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



my hope قال:


> علمتني المنتديات
> انو في كل منتدى يوجد شخص او اشخاص زي دونا بنحب نقرا مواضيعهم
> *ميررررررررررررسى خالص على المجامله الرقيقه دى .*​
> علمتني المنتديات
> انه الصورة الرمزية للشخص اهم من اسمه ومن خلالها نتعرف عليه


*مش دايماً.. احياناً الباطن بيكووون اجمل بكتييييير من الظاهر .. ميرررسى  على مرورك الجميل ياmy hope وربنا يبارك حياتك .   ​*​


----------



## ASTRO (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*:big29::big29:*

*خلصنا فيكى كل الكلام ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



fadie قال:


> صح...موضوع جميل ميسز دونا



*ميرررسى يا فادى ..نورت الموووضوع ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



emy قال:


> _مرسى خالص يا قمر عالموضوع_
> _جميل خالص خالص_
> :smil12:​



*ميرررسى يا ايمى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *علمتنى المنتديات
> ان اقضى وقت تسليتى فى خدمة اللهى
> ومرسية يادونا كتير ليكى على الموضوع الرائع ده​*



*ميررررسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> ممممممم اختصرى وقولى  الطريقة الايجابية المثالية فى استخدام المنتديات
> 
> يا سلام لو تستخدم بنودها فى قوانين هذا المنتدى :t9:
> هيبقى منتدى مثالى
> ...



*أفتكر انها تطبق بالفعل يا أكسترررريم .. وعلى العموم أشكر لك مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> جميل جدا يا اجمل دونا في المنتدي
> ميرسي علي نقله لينا
> وربنا يباركك ياقمر​



*ميررررسى ليكى يا مدلعااانى دايماً انتى هههههههه 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



astro قال:


> *:big29::big29:*
> 
> *خلصنا فيكى كل الكلام ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*



*دور كده يمكن تلاقى كلام جديد ههههههههههه 
ميرررسى يا  astro على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## SHAKSHK (20 يوليو 2008)

مرسي يا دونا على الموضوع ويا رب اتعلم واجرب كل اللى اتكتب عن المنتديات:36_1_11:


----------



## سيزار (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا دونا على الموضوع دا فعلا حلو كتير وعجبنى انا كمان

شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



shakshk قال:


> مرسي يا دونا على الموضوع ويا رب اتعلم واجرب كل اللى اتكتب عن المنتديات:36_1_11:



*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: علمتنى المنتدياااات !!!!!!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> شكرا دونا على الموضوع دا فعلا حلو كتير وعجبنى انا كمان
> 
> شكرا



*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

موضوعك اعجبنى جدااااااااااااااااااااا
لكن رجاء اللى يقرا هذا يرد على
انا بشكر الناس فى المنتدى
احيانا ابدى وجهه نظرى فى موضوعهم على عكس رايهم (حسب وجهه نظرى ) المتواضعه 
لكن ولكن ولكن ............. بخاف لاحد يزعل من رايي اوردى.......... لاننى لا اقصد زعل اعضو اللى بعلق على موضوعه
ربنا يباركك شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوعك اعجبنى جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


*اولاً بشكرك على ردك ومرورك الجميل .. ثانياً محدش بيزعل من أى رد او تعليق لان فى الاخر كل واحد من حقه يبدى رأيه زى ما بيبشوووفه .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------

